# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Do you recommend RU58841?

## secrethero89

Hello, 

I want to add RU58841 to my current regimen. I am not satisfied with the results on my current treatment so that i would like to try topical AA.

First hand users, Do you recommend RU58841 solution or should i try something different?

Current Regimen
-Proscar 1.25mg Everyday(been for 9 months)
-Accutane 10mg twice a week(been for 2 months)
-Dutasteride 0.5mg twice a week(been for 1 month but had to stop, shedding like crazy and thinned all over as soon as i started avodart)

----------


## EDB

All I'm on is RU, and I believe I am getting pretty good results

----------


## secrethero89

> All I'm on is RU, and I believe I am getting pretty good results


 1. Where did you buy?
2. What vehicle do you use?
3. How do you prepare daily/weekly?
4. What are the positive results thickening/regrowth/decreasing shedding?
5. How long does it take to work?
6. Tahk you  :Smile:

----------


## EDB

1. Kane. Came out to like $300 for 10 grams
2. Ethanol/ propylene glycol. 70/30
3. Was doing week long, but have been mixing them every 3 days
4. Shed some of the weaker hairs, but I'm seeing hairs grow that had miniaturized and also thickening of existing hair
5. To begin? Fairly quickly. I am only on like my 3rd month, and it seems to still be progressing well. So who knows where I'll hit the peak. Hopefully after the Shit ton of vellus hairs it created turn terminal haha
6. No problem buddy

----------


## hellouser

My experience with RU:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=12390

My complete RU guide:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?p=120497

----------


## StayThick

> 1. Kane. Came out to like $300 for 10 grams
> 2. Ethanol/ propylene glycol. 70/30
> 3. Was doing week long, but have been mixing them every 3 days
> 4. Shed some of the weaker hairs, but I'm seeing hairs grow that had miniaturized and also thickening of existing hair
> 5. To begin? Fairly quickly. I am only on like my 3rd month, and it seems to still be progressing well. So who knows where I'll hit the peak. Hopefully after the Shit ton of vellus hairs it created turn terminal haha
> 6. No problem buddy


 EDB, how much RU are you applying? 25mg, 50mg, 100mg...?

----------


## EDB

Right now I do 50mg per night in 2.5 ml.

----------


## growhair

Definitely worth giving it a shot

----------


## StayThick

> 1. Kane. Came out to like $300 for 10 grams
> 2. Ethanol/ propylene glycol. 70/30
> 3. Was doing week long, but have been mixing them every 3 days
> 4. Shed some of the weaker hairs, but I'm seeing hairs grow that had miniaturized and also thickening of existing hair
> 5. To begin? Fairly quickly. I am only on like my 3rd month, and it seems to still be progressing well. So who knows where I'll hit the peak. Hopefully after the Shit ton of vellus hairs it created turn terminal haha
> 6. No problem buddy


 EDB: where are you buying your propylene glycol and alcohol? I'm currently using KB but I don't trust what I got from Kane.

Where can I buy both?

----------


## secrethero89

> EDB: where are you buying your propylene glycol and alcohol? I'm currently using KB but I don't trust what I got from Kane.
> 
> Where can I buy both?


 I was thinking using Kane's KB as a vehicle. Why don't you trust? it didn't work?? How long have been using RU with KB?

----------


## KO1

RU is good, but it's not obvious that it is more effective than dut, but it is at least acting a little downstream of 5AR2, so it can be synergistic.

Options include:

- Increase dut dosage - results are dose dependent.
- Add RU/CB another antiandrogen
- Add PGD2 blockers. That will be even more downstream of the androgen receptor.

----------


## secrethero89

> RU is good, but it's not obvious that it is more effective than dut, but it is at least acting a little downstream of 5AR2, so it can be synergistic.
> 
> Options include:
> 
> - Increase dut dosage - results are dose dependent.
> - Add RU/CB another antiandrogen
> - Add PGD2 blockers. That will be even more downstream of the androgen receptor.


 I did everything but couldn't stop my aggressive hairloss.
I have started dut(used 1 month twice a week) and my hair started to shed rapidly so i had to stop.

I want to try RU. But not sure which source and which vehicle is the best.

----------


## BaldJerry

> I did everything but couldn't stop my aggressive hairloss.
> I have started dut(used 1 month twice a week) and my hair started to shed rapidly so i had to stop.
> 
> I want to try RU. But not sure which source and which vehicle is the best.


 Shedding is a good sign when you start dut with my experiences

----------


## Jocko

Hello there my friend - you helped me months back on here - your directions for RU were awesome, and I followed them to a "T".  So now, here's my deal:  I'm still finding that my hairline is thinning - money is not an issue, but I don't want to go for a transplant yet.  I've heard you speak of other things aside from RU.  Any advice?  I'm willing to throw down some cash to Kane or whomever ... so long as I can thicken up  my hair (especially the hairline).  I know there's no "sure thing", but I'm wondering if you can give me some feedback on what to do next.  Thus far, I'm taking Avodart twice a week, RU (about 100mg) every night, Lipogaine 5% every day, and Regenepure Shampoo every other day.  I'm hitting it hard, but want to give it the FULL knockout punch.  Again, any feedback would be appreciated, my friend.

----------


## BaldJerry

Dut + RU  is strongest combo in my opinion.  It's what I am on.  Why not take dut everyday?

----------


## pidda

> Dut + RU  is strongest combo in my opinion.  It's what I am on.  Why not take dut everyday?


 That's what I do. Go hard or go home.

----------


## Swooping

> That's what I do. Go hard or go home.


 how much RU do you use a day and how much dut? Strongest combo you can have really.

----------


## pidda

> how much RU do you use a day and how much dut? Strongest combo you can have really.


 ~50mg a day once a day

----------


## Sven

i `m thinking to use ru.i want to ask my head is already oily,with ru will be worst?and is one usage per day?

----------


## unbalding

It worked for me combined with minoxidil, but I quit because I was afraid of the feminizing effects. I put on weight, and my nipples got puffy. I was using a lot of it though, 8% premixed, 1-3 ml/day.

----------


## Sven

can i use minox and ru together leaving 10 min gap between them?

----------


## burtandernie

Its odd that people using RU would get AA type side effects when its supposed to only target receptors even if it went systemic. So that seems odd assuming anyone is actually those sides. Odd things like that make me not want to try it.

----------


## Sven

> can i use minox and ru together leaving 10 min gap between them?


 So noone knows?

----------


## noonoo117

Hi EDB, when you say good results, could you describe a little better your results, i.e have you had any regrowth and what minox are you using? many thanks.

----------


## Merki

I'm still skeptical of it.  I think this book talks about it http://www.hairgrowthcure.com but not sure if they are pro or against it anyone read what they advise?

----------


## noonoo117

Well I've been using RU about a month now and I can already start to see some thin hairs coming through that I know where not there before,. now if those hairs thicken up is to be seen. I have also cut my hair very short so this could be helping both the 5% minox and the RU.
I want to try 15% minox, but might wait 6 months to see the results on the RU i.e do the tonne of think white hairs showing up all over thicken up into terminal hairs. I might even do a hellouser style picture show over the months to let people see the evidence!

----------


## octagonchem

some of our clients are trying to do formulations with minoxidil powder and RU

----------

